# Résiliation Orange et loi Chatel



## gigab (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 
D'ici Juillet je pense résilier mon abonnement Orange avec la loi Chatel, mais j'ai une question.
A propos des frais, je sais que je paye 1/4 des sommes restant dues, mais est ce que Orange peut me facturer aussi des frais de résiliation autres que le paiement de ce 1/4 du forfait pendant les 11 derniers mois ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Gr3yF0X (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, attention, ne pas oublier que les 1/4 c'est valable à partir de la 2nd année d'engagement.
Sinon à part ça, aucun autre frais normalement.
Je tiens à préciser que j'ai résilier récemment en utilisant la loi Chatel également donc je te parle en connaissance de cause.
Cordialement.


----------



## gigab (22 Mai 2011)

Salut merci de ta réponse.
Oui je me suis engagé sur 24 mois depuis le 02 juillet 2010. Donc j'en ai pour jusqu'au 02 juillet 2012.
Donc en théorie, dès le 3 juillet 2011 je peux résilier avec la loi Chatel et je paierai que 1/4 des sommes dues entre juillet 2011 et juillet 2012 ?
Il n'y a aucun autre frais ?

Il y a moyen de calculer les frais de résiliation sur internet sur son compte orange, mais est ce que c'est des frais en plus ou alors ce que ça va couter en tout et pour tout ?


----------



## Gr3yF0X (22 Mai 2011)

Tu ne paieras que le quart de ton forfait, rien d'autres.


----------



## Frodon (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

En fait on peut bénéficier de la loi chatel même avant la date anniversaire de 12mois (du moins chez Orange), le calcul est alors le suivant:

- Le montant des mensalités restante jusqu'à la date anniversaire de 12 mois
- Plus le quart des mensualités restantes jusqu'à la fin de l'engagement

Exemple:

Il vous reste 14mois d'engagement, et vous avez un forfait Origami Star 1H à 41/mois (6 de réduction fidélité 24 mois retirés, car le calcul des frais de résliation se fait sans la réduction (logique)):

2*41 (les deux mois restant avant la date anniversaire des 12 mois) + (12*41/4) = 205


----------



## gigab (23 Mai 2011)

Merci pour toutes ces infos


----------

